

Ask HN: Alternatives to Adsense? - trevorcreech

I run a site with 5M pageviews/mo which just got banned by Adsense for a single user-uploaded photo of a topless woman. Anyone have experience with other ad networks, preferably ones that are quick to get up and running?
======
mainman
In my opinion there are no good alternatives to AdSense. Depending on your
content you might be able to run CPA or CPC advertisements.

<http://www.cj.com> <http://www.peerfly.com> <http://www.maxbounty.com>

------
dangrossman
You might want to get in touch with the BuySellAds guys. They've been looking
for large publishers for a new ad space monetization system of some sort:

<http://buysellads.com/publishers/unreserved>

------
Gustomaximus
As an ex-Opera employee I have to suggest Admarvel. But really there are so
many articles on this I suggest you just google it.

------
audiodesigndan
AdBrite. As extensive and reliable.

~~~
staunch
And out of business ;-)

